# goldfischbabys, so unterschiedlich?



## lotta (30. Sep. 2012)

hallo,
ich hätte da mal ne frage...
habe fichbabys, aber es gibt 2 sorten, 
einmal ganz dunkel gefärbt (ich weiß, dass sich goldies erst später umfärbrn...)
aber da sind auch einige, die so ne helle stelle über dem maul haben und
helle flecken an den kiemen und 
überhaupt allgemein heller sind.
sie sind mehr oder wenige,r alle gleich gross,aber eben irgendwie heller und fast neonfarbige flecken...
können es shubis sein, mischlinge oder einfach auch nur n bisschen andere goldies?
freu mich, wenn jemand ne idee dazu hätte
.
danke schonmal 
liebe grüsse lotta


----------



## troll20 (30. Sep. 2012)

*AW: goldfischbabys, so unterschiedlich?*

Hallo Lotta,

das sich Goldis zeitlich sehr unterschiedlich in der Farbgebung änder und manche sich garnicht verfärben ist normal. Manchmal kommt auch erst nach einigen Jahren etwas Farbe durch.
In welche Richtung sie tendieren, Sarasa oder Shubunkie und wie sie alle heissen, ist wohl auch recht unterschiedlich, je nach dem welche Gene sich durchsetzen 
Verpaaren tun sich alle Goldiesorten durch weg.

mfg René


----------



## lotta (30. Sep. 2012)

*AW: goldfischbabys, so unterschiedlich?*

hi rené,
ich hab auch shubis im teich, vielleicht sind ja n paar davon __ shubunkin,
würde mich freuen 
auf jeden fall,
danke für deine schnelle antwort
liebe grüsse lotta


----------



## canis (1. Okt. 2012)

*AW: goldfischbabys, so unterschiedlich?*

Guten Abend

Egal ob es nun "gewöhnliche" Goldfische sind oder __ Shubunkin (ist ja auch "nur" ein __ Goldfisch), in diesem jungen Alter ist eine eindeutige Bestimmung auf jeden Fall noch nicht möglich.


----------



## LotP (1. Okt. 2012)

*AW: goldfischbabys, so unterschiedlich?*

also goldfische können sich extrem unterschiedlich entwickeln.
habe in meinem teich 2 gewöhnliche goldfische gehabt.
Der Nachwuchs - welcher letztes Jahr geboren wurde - hat sich extrem unterschiedlich entwickelt.
- ca. 10 von den vllt 60 sind extrem gewachsen und haben fast die größe der eltertiere erreicht
- 90% haben sich umgefärbt - aber ganz unabhängig von der größe
- einer wurde weiß
- zwei wurden zu Sansaras (obwohl nie welche gehabt)


----------



## HAnniGAP (1. Okt. 2012)

*AW: goldfischbabys, so unterschiedlich?*

meine sehen auch total verschieden aus  
 
das muss wohl so


----------



## lotta (1. Okt. 2012)

*AW: goldfischbabys, so unterschiedlich?*

danke
euch allen, 
na dann warte ich mal, was draus wird, 
freu mich sehr und werde die minis weiterhin fasziniert beobachten.
wenn sie dann mal so richtig gross sind, werde ich euch mal das ergebns präsentieren.
liebe grüße
lotta


----------



## lotta (3. Okt. 2012)

*AW: goldfischbabys, so unterschiedlich?*

hy an alle, 
ich bin doch noch mal auf der suche nach einer antwort, 
hier noch mal n paar fotos , von einem meiner "anderen" minis.
ich habe kleine 3-4cm grosse eindeutig wildfarbene goldibabys...
aber da sind eben einige, die eben anders aussehen.
ich will ja nicht aufsässig sein, aber 
vielleicht schaut ja der eine oder andere auch mal drauf?
wenn ich versuche , die schuppen zu zählen, dann komme ich auf ca 32, oder so...
und seh ich da nicht doch kleine barteln, über dem maul?
könnte es nicht doch vielleicht was karpfenähnliches sein,
vielleicht doch koi baby...oder mischling... mischen sich goldis und koi auch ?
freue mich, auf eure meinungen und kundigen kommentare
viele liebe grüsse lotte


----------



## canis (4. Okt. 2012)

*AW: goldfischbabys, so unterschiedlich?*

Auf den Bildern kann man die Schuppen gerade am Schwanzstück leider nicht mehr genau erkennen, so dass das Zählen schwierig ist. Ich komm auf 31 oder 32, aber eben mit Unsicherheitsfaktor. 

Der Kopf und v.a. die Schwanzflosse sprechen für mich aber ziemlich klar für __ Goldfisch und nicht für Koi.


----------



## lotta (4. Okt. 2012)

*AW: goldfischbabys, so unterschiedlich?*


danke canis
 ich dachte bei 32 schuppen, ists eher n karpfen...
und barteln...  ,waren da nicht welche zu sehen?
na, vielleicht guckt nochmal jemand anderes drauf...
grüsse lotta


----------



## lissbeth66 (4. Okt. 2012)

*AW: goldfischbabys, so unterschiedlich?*

Hi Lotta

Für mich eindeutig Goldis. Meine sehen genauso aus , einige heller , einige dunkler. Meine Shubi Babys haben alle Farbe.


----------



## Gartenfreund2 (5. Okt. 2012)

*AW: goldfischbabys, so unterschiedlich?*

Moin,

für mich sieht das nach Goldfischen aus.Auf welchem Bild hast du denn Barteln gesehen? Ich kann nirgends welche entdecken .


----------



## lotta (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: goldfischbabys, so unterschiedlich?*

Hallo Ihr,
heute sieht unser gut über den Winter gebrachter,(spezieller Otto) so aus
Von oben erkennt man den kleinen Knirps auch im Teich, an der fast neongelbfarben 
schimmenden "Nasenpartie"
 oder wie nennt man das , 
wenn man eigentlich gar keine __ Nase, sondern eher Maul und Kiemen besitzt?
Bei uns wird der ca 7cm große Junior, des letzten Jahres, auch Nasenbär oder "nosebear"genannt


----------

